# Circle City Monthly Bike Ride OC CA Dec 9th



## Eric (Dec 5, 2018)

*




*


*Circle City Monthly Bike Ride OC CA  *Dec 9th
*What: Vintage Bike Ride through historic neighborhoods and bike trails. We will stop at interesting locations and finish with a lunch stop.
When: Sunday Dec 9th Meet at 10:00am and kickstands up at 10:30am Sharp.
Where: Ride starts at the fountain in the middle of the traffic circle at Chapman and Glassell in the city of Orange.
Who: Anyone who can ride a bike. We ask for vintage or classic type bicycles only. Pace is slow and hills will be minimal.*


*

*


----------



## the2finger (Dec 6, 2018)

will b there


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder (Dec 6, 2018)

the2finger said:


> will b there



i want to see you pull some wheelies this time  :eek:   :eek:


----------



## tripple3 (Dec 7, 2018)

I love this ride; Thanks @Eric 
What Bike to Ride?  
Often this is a difficult decision for me because I love them all, and ride often.
So, sometimes there is a Theme.
Does anyone going have a Theme for the bike ride at the Circle in December?
Always a good time; let's ride.


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Dec 7, 2018)

*The theme this month is to ride a vintage balloon bicycle ... alright I said it ... I think Eric would agree on the theme here .... Ridden not Hidden *


----------



## tripple3 (Dec 7, 2018)

cyclonecoaster.com said:


> The theme this month is to ride a vintage balloon bicycle



Frank, I do that everyday!
Are you riding with us again? What are you bringing?
I don't own any Green bicycles though.
Which bike of mine is *Your Favorite?


*


----------



## the2finger (Dec 8, 2018)

Are we bringing any canned food or was that Thanksgiving?


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder (Dec 8, 2018)

Already in the OC see y’all tomorrow


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder (Dec 9, 2018)

The weather is beautiful what a great day for a ride


----------



## TRUEBLUE1981 (Dec 9, 2018)

See you guys in a while!!


----------



## tripple3 (Dec 9, 2018)

I had a great time but didn't take very many pics.
Merry Christmas!


----------



## GTs58 (Dec 9, 2018)

Wish I could remember, not really, but I was either married or legally divorced on this day.


----------



## mrg (Dec 10, 2018)

Great day for a ride in the OC!, dog sitting again.


----------



## TRUEBLUE1981 (Dec 10, 2018)

Nice pic of Rambo!!!


----------

